# Uber holding money not paying for trips



## KC Uber Driver (Oct 2, 2014)

I was not paid for 2 trips last week ending Sept 29. Both are listed on my dashboard trips. I emailed 4 times with no answer.


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

Yeah, it seems that when Uber has screwed up and is called on it, they conveniently stop answering emails in a timely fashion, if at all. Having worked in a number of start ups, I've learned the quickest route to failure is to screw up payroll. No matter how you look at it, nobody wins.

Separately, there seems to be a lot of posts lately related to lack of pay. What gives, Uber?


----------



## Gushter (Oct 7, 2014)

I made three trips last weekend, before that I hadn't driven for a month; and not since the introduction of the $10 fee. Today I didn't receive an invoice. Does that mean the $10 dollar fee for all weeks I haven't been on the road has been accumulating and therefore I will have to work it off first before I receive a statement?


----------



## Mika (Apr 23, 2014)

Gushter said:


> I made three trips last weekend, before that I hadn't driven for a month; and not since the introduction of the $10 fee. Today I didn't receive an invoice. Does that mean the $10 dollar fee for all weeks I haven't been on the road have been accumulating and therefore I will have to work it off first before I receive a statement?


Yes, I was in the same position, it will continue to accrue until you turn in the phone.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

John W said:


> Well, UBER loves to brag about how much revenue they had...But they are rather "old numbers". Has anyone heard any recent numbers from UBER? Of what their value is or their working capital?
> I think you would actually find out..that they are too "top heavy" and are quickly losing money.
> The ones at the bottom of the totem pole.. Will get hit first.


Oh good lord. They are NOT losing money, FFS. Thanks for speculating!


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

John W said:


> Well, that's why I asked has anyone seen any recent numbers (within the past month let's say) seen Forbes, Business Week, Wall Street Journal anyone reported on recent value or operating capitals... They keep repeating the same 18.2 billion of value that number is now... Over a year old..
> I wouldn't be surprised.. Look at Travis Kalanick's history with operating companies... Not a good track record..


You have no idea what you're talking about (from purely a business acumen view)


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

John W said:


> Well, UBER loves to brag about how much revenue they had...But they are rather "old numbers". Has anyone heard any recent numbers from UBER? Of what their value is or their working capital?
> I think you would actually find out..that they are too "top heavy" and are quickly losing money.
> The ones at the bottom of the totem pole.. Will get hit first.


I heard they recently received $700 million from an investor.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Money held for class action law suit.


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Those guys owe me some money and finally get a payment statement, they supposedly paid me twice and took it out of what I thought was my final payment. 

I'm about to start a riot.


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

John W said:


> I would hate to actually think that UBER/Lyft have been dishonest in some way with what they have said or have done..
> If this NOT a money issue, than the next option is just a utter disrespect for the drivers.. Pretty cold to hold someone pay from them.


The thing is that now a days with so many screwups and so many people involved, the driver will always be the one to be screwed. 
Now a days, if you don't write down.every fare amount at the end of the trip, a rider can easily email and have the fare changed, the way that their GPS works on their app can tell where the rider and the driver is, so, if you get requested at some house, and the guy wants you to take their parents to another city, he stays with his phone, guess what, at the end he can easily rate you one star and email uber and tell em that he never took the ride, since the gps never went in rout with th uber iphone, then they remove the fare and not pay you for it, you gotta get in a battle with them to pay you..

Uber has become problem after problem.

I feel bad for some CSRs that really try and take the time to help, only to be bombed with more Uber drama.


----------



## Leftinthelerch (Oct 7, 2014)

I followed every rule, verified the customer, made sure they knew how far and how much the ride would cost, and now Uber is not paying me on a 957 dollar ride.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

uberyft said:


> The thing is that now a days with so many screwups and so many people involved, the driver will always be the one to be screwed.
> Now a days, if you don't write down.every fare amount at the end of the trip, a rider can easily email and have the fare changed, the way that their GPS works on their app can tell where the rider and the driver is, so, if you get requested at some house, and the guy wants you to take their parents to another city, he stays with his phone, guess what, at the end he can easily rate you one star and email uber and tell em that he never took the ride, since the gps never went in rout with th uber iphone, then they remove the fare and not pay you for it, you gotta get in a battle with them to pay you..
> 
> Uber has become problem after problem.


I am also missing fares from last week in my pay statement. It seems this is the latest Uber tactic to milk the drivers, after $10/week phone fee, keeping 40% of the minimum fares, etc.


----------



## Gushter (Oct 7, 2014)

I wish they would have sent me a statement so that I know exactly how much I "owe" them. I could only assume it's $70 since this is the seventh week with the fee rolling minus the three trips I made last week. At least they should give me the heads up when I get even. Paying 10 bucks for a service I haven't used is a little unfair but I guess it's my fault. I can't return the phone yet either because I have an android, and I can't upload the Uber Driver App. I don't wanna purchase an iPhone just for that but I will if I have to.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

John W said:


> Well, that's why I asked has anyone seen any recent numbers (within the past month let's say) seen Forbes, Business Week, Wall Street Journal anyone reported on recent value or operating capitals... They keep repeating the same 18.2 billion of value that number is now... Over a year old..
> I wouldn't be surprised.. Look at Travis Kalanick's history with operating companies... Not a good track record..


John your lack of basic financial knowledge is amazing. Uber's valuation, not revenue as you had referred to it in the past, is based on their funding. That is how a private company is valued. To make it simple for you let's take a pie, if someone is willing to pay $5 for a quarter of the pie, the pie is worth $20. Understand?


----------



## Mika (Apr 23, 2014)

Gushter said:


> I wish they would have sent me a statement so that I know exactly how much I "owe" them. I could only assume it's $70 since this is the seventh week with the fee rolling minus the three trips I made last week. At least they should give me the heads up when I get even. Paying 10 bucks for a service I haven't used is a little unfair but I guess it's my fault. I can't return the phone yet either because I have an android, and I can't upload the Uber Driver App. I don't wanna purchase an iPhone just for that but I will if I have to.


You will have to send an email to them, when I didn't receive my statement for the two rides I did, she told me how much I was in the hole for.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

John W said:


> Well, that's why I asked has anyone seen any recent numbers (within the past month let's say) seen Forbes, Business Week, Wall Street Journal anyone reported on recent value or operating capitals... They keep repeating the same 18.2 billion of value that number is now... Over a year old..
> I wouldn't be surprised.. Look at Travis Kalanick's history with operating companies... Not a good track record..


Anyone who would believe a ****ing thing any wall street pricks put up for numbers ought to have their heads examined in any case.

Professional liars, all. Completely legal too. Welcome to .corp USA mfer's.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

KC Uber Driver said:


> I was not paid for 2 trips last week ending Sept 29. Both are listed on my dashboard trips. I emailed 4 times with no answer.





Gushter said:


> I made three trips last weekend, before that I hadn't driven for a month; and not since the introduction of the $10 fee. Today I didn't receive an invoice. Does that mean the $10 dollar fee for all weeks I haven't been on the road has been accumulating and therefore I will have to work it off first before I receive a statement?


You will likely get paid once your income is more than what you owe ($10 weekly fees).
Same happened to me. No invoice last week, then added to this week's invoice.

I hate the $10/week deal. Definitely looking at buying an iPhone 4S or newer soon.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Gushter said:


> I wish they would have sent me a statement so that I know exactly how much I "owe" them. I could only assume it's $70 since this is the seventh week with the fee rolling minus the three trips I made last week. At least they should give me the heads up when I get even. Paying 10 bucks for a service I haven't used is a little unfair but I guess it's my fault. I can't return the phone yet either because I have an android, and I can't upload the Uber Driver App. I don't wanna purchase an iPhone just for that but I will if I have to.


Buy a used iPhone like what I did, I got used iPhone 4s from Craigslist for $100. I don't subscribe any phone plan on the iPhone. Tethering to my Android phone when running Uber. Problem solved, no $10/week fee anymore.


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Uzcaliber said:


> Buy a used iPhone like what I did, I got used iPhone 4s from Craigslist for $100. I don't subscribe any phone plan on the iPhone. Tethering to my Android phone when running Uber. Problem solved, no $10/week fee anymore.


I am guessing then that you are giving it wifi from your personal hotspot android device then, correct?


----------



## Gushter (Oct 7, 2014)

Mika said:


> You will have to send an email to them, when I didn't receive my statement for the two rides I did, she told me how much I was in the hole for.


Thank you, guys!


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

uberyft said:


> I am guessing then that you are giving it wifi from your personal hotspot android device then, correct?


Yes exactly. iPhone connect its wifi to Android hotspot. If you are initally connected to other wifi, do not run Uber driver app until you are connected to your Android hotspot first otherwise you may get weird thing as the Uber get confused, in my experience.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

John W said:


> Why would you go out and by an iPhone...?


1) Other drivers have mentioned improved network performance (fewer network errors, etc) by switching to BYOD.
2) While the cost of an iPhone 4S is about $100 used, their are low cost data service options that are lower than $10/week, thus the cost of the phone is paid over time.
3) The Uber phone does not provide phone service, just data. Even a low cost data plan offers 100 min of phone service and 5GB of 4G service, unlike the Uber phone.
4) Since the cost of a separate phone/service is comparable or better, then paying Uber for a restricted phone with more network problems seems pointless and only adds cost with less functionality and reliability.


----------



## Gushter (Oct 7, 2014)

John W said:


> Don't worry you will have plenty more to be upset about and that you'll probably consider "unfair".
> Why would you go out and by an iPhone, what would be iPhone 6?
> It will be additional expense, which will shrink your profit margin even more..


I can get an iPhone 5 for free.


----------

